
Show HN: Build your own Rodak – portable camera powered by Raspberry Pi - alexellisuk
https://github.com/alexellis/rodak/
======
devxpy
That's pretty clean code, good job OP!

~~~
alexellisuk
Thanks :-) Misspent my early career years as a C# developer following "SOLID"
principles

------
ericlewis
Very cool

------
app4soft
Name look like words game

"Kodak" \+ "Raspberry Pi" = "Rodak"

Not good practice.

Why not _RasPiCam_ / _RaPiCa_?

~~~
freehunter
How is "RasPiCam" or "RaPiCa" any less "words game" than Rodak? All three
examples are taking multiple words and smushing them together.

